# Fishin....



## SonnyE (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, no not fishin, Fish In.....
Wife caught her limit of Salmon at the banks of Sam's Club yesterday.
Woo-Hoo! I scored 8 uniform Salmon chunks.

Today the whole catch is getting Bear's Salmon Recipe. The idea is to get it all done, then package the individuals for Sous Vide or Salmon Dip over the next month. (Till the Eagle chits again.)

So, after a store run for Appah Juice, I was all ready. Oh, low on salt. Well, got 3/8 of half a cup, ran with it. Made the half a gallon of Bear Brine and bottled it in a clean Arizona Ice Tea bottle.

I tried 5 containers trying to find one 'just right' for my brining. Finally settled on the marinading container. I reckon that's it from now on. Holds the load, closes liquid tight, just roll it over to swish the fish, done. Don't ask me, it's just one of those things I've struggled with. But I do believe I've found my perfect brining/curing container.

So 5 hours and 15 minutes to go brining. (6 Hr. total)

Sorry, I'll add pictures later along.... :oops:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2018)

Sounds Good!!---Be Back!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 7, 2018)

Mia, 2 years old, calls it "Appah Juice, Papa" "Peas."

Well, done with the brine. But I have to variate. I don't have fridge space to form pelicans.
So I'm pelicanizeing impromptu with my window fan blowing on the racks.

Normally, I would do this on the patio table. But we have flying school in session for two baby doves. First this year. 6th year of nesting in this spot.
I don't want bird crap on my Salmon. So I made adjustments to use the smoker to form the Pelical.







Baby Doves And Mama coaxing them.










Miss Appah Juice Papa


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like a great start!
I love salmon any way you make it!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a great start!
> I love salmon any way you make it!
> Al



 Thank You Al!
I finally reach temperature close to 01:00.
I simply pulled the mats onto a cookie sheet and put them in the BBQ to rest and cool.
Brought them in first thing this morning, brushed with Lemon Juice, dusted with Dill weed, and packaged.
Yum! 
I used Hickory Pellets in the AMNPS. Had TBS all through.
All dressed up to freeze and Sous Vide, or make dip/spread with.
I might have to go back to Sam's Club myself and catch another limit... :rolleyes::)

No Pictures, didn't happen... ;)

(I really Like these bags! Clear on one side, channeled on the other. They work great so far.)




















Clear side up, no doubt what is in there.
The two broken pieces were to see if I could economize further by splitting an 8" X 11" bag in half. Didn't feel like it was worth it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

That is some good looking salmon there my friend!
Very nicely done & congrats on getting a ride on the carousel!!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is some good looking salmon there my friend!
> Very nicely done & congrats on getting a ride on the carousel!!
> Al



Thank You very Much, Al!
Gorsh... :oops:
:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks Real Tasty from My House, Sonny!! :)
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks really good Sonny. I haven't done salmon in a while. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Tasty from My House, Sonny!! :)
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank You Bear!
I was just shy on the salt by 1/8c, and I used Low Sodium Soy Sauce.
I think I hit my mark for saltyness this time.
Perfect recipe, perfect timing, perfect results. Thanks to you and your Step-By-Steps.
Thank You! And Thank You for the Like!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 8, 2018)

SE, fine looking salmon, you're wife is quite the fisherwomen !:)


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Sonny. I haven't done salmon in a while.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Oh, I can heartily recommend Bear's Recipe.
Works great with Salmon caught on the Banks of the Big Box Stores.
Being a cardiac person, Salmon is my new Steak, in the Steak and Tators. My wife can live on Chicken, but I need something outside of that.
Smoking Meat Forums.com is a wealth of ways to really enjoy a daily necessity, Cuisine.
Thank You for the point, Chris!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> SE, fine looking salmon, you're wife is quite the fisherwomen !:)



She done good, and caught a great bag! LOL! ;)
Thank You for the Like.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

Grandma and Little Miss Mia went out back and discovered the baby doves were gone from the nest.
Then we found them. On a couple of the patio chairs. In a few days these babies will be on their own, and Mama dove will be setting again.






Learning to fly.






The big Brother (6) and Big Sister (4) get here.










And one of our fallen Police is Honored by Sky Writers.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 8, 2018)

Great looking smoked salmon you've there...  Yummy!
*Like!
*
Nice time to be bird watching, my wife and I casual birders.
Enjoy the grandkids, we're still raising our own brood.
Skywriters, seldom see them any more, used to see them all the time when I was much younger.
RIP to the officer.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks great! Fine job!

Scott


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 10, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Great looking smoked salmon you've there...  Yummy!
> *Like!
> *
> Nice time to be bird watching, my wife and I casual birders.
> ...



Thank You Chilerelleno!
Yeah, I think this is year 6 now for the doves. Last year 5 hatching's of two each.
Our patio has become a Dove rookery. I like it, and hose down the poop when each set takes wing. (The wife does NOT like the pooping.) I let my backyard become a scanctuary for critters. This one is more birds and lizards though. Our last place we had everything goin on. Bigger yard, open area behind us.
Yep, I can't remember the last time I saw any sky writing. This was a squadron of planes popping dots. Just heard them and looked up...



hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks great! Fine job!
> 
> Scott


Thank You Scott!
One of my favorite things to do.
Bear's Recipe is great. I lowered the salt a smidgen for my Doctor.
I made me a quart of Salmon dip yesterday. ;):D


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 10, 2018)

And one way I like to use my smoked Salmon...

I made a quart of Salmon Dip/Spread yesterday. But I thought it needed more fin and tail to it. So I thawed out another package of the smoked Salmon and bolstered the dip.












Ahh, Tasty!


----------

